# Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)



## KingMonstaV (23. Juni 2015)

*Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Hallo ,

Ich würde mir gerne einen neuen Pc bestellen, da meiner jetzt nun schon 6 Jahre alt ist (der andere Thread war wie gesagt was spezielles und nicht für mich^^).
Vorher hätte ich aber noch ein paar Fragen:

- Ich hab bei den neuesten Zusammenstellungen die neuen Grafikkarten von Amd gesehen (r9 390). Mein Budget ist ~1000€. Lohnt sich die r9 390 oder soll ich lieber r9 290 nehmen?

- Was ist aus dem Xeon geworden? Wird der nicht mehr empfohlen?

- Brauche ich irgendwas bestimmtes um in 144Hz zu spielen? Nen Monitor mit 144hz (2560*1440)und Free Sync habe ich, sonst brauch ich nichts besonderes oder? Also halt um in WQHD mit 144hZ spielen zu können reicht doch eure Zusammenstellung?

- Wie ist das mit dem selber zusammen bauen? Brauche ich irgendwie Löt zeug oder kann ich alles einfach reinschrauben und stecken?

Danke erstmal, jetzt zu meinen Wünschen ^^


1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
~1000€

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )
Nein

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
Theoretisch Eigenbau, müsste aber wissen was ich dafür brauche

4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter mit Modellangabe)
Nein

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?
Ja, 2560*1440

6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?
Neue Spiele wie Witcher 3 auf Ultra, GTA V etc.

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?
250GB SSD + 250 GB HDD sollten reichen mehr brauche ich nicht


8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)
Nein

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)
Wie gesagt die Fragen, ausserdem bräuchte ich noch Wlan in irgendeiner Form und braucht man nicht noch Sata Kabel oder so? Bitte alles rein was ich brauche 

Danke an alle schonmal


----------



## freezy94 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Quasi eine Punktlandung: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220c0abfd8d24b0eeb66d35f0adde35354088e83499da

Fürs reine spielen reicht auch dicke ein i5 4460. HT wird von Spielen ohnehin nicht oder nicht gut unterstützt, ist aber geschmackssache.
Kühler nicht zwingend nötig da reicht auf der Boxed.


----------



## Soulsnap (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



freezy94 schrieb:


> Quasi eine Punktlandung: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220c0abfd8d24b0eeb66d35f0adde35354088e83499da
> 
> Fürs reine spielen reicht auch dicke ein i5 4460. HT wird von Spielen ohnehin nicht oder nicht gut unterstützt, ist aber geschmackssache.
> Kühler nicht zwingend nötig da reicht auf der Boxed.



Den 2400er Gskill durch 1600er Crucial ersetzen (2400er mit Xeon und H97 läuft nicht)
Die R9 290X gegen die R9 290 Vapor-X (ist keine 5% langsamer aber fast 40€ günstiger)
Und den Macho gegen den Brocken und schon sind wir bei 982€ bei gleicher Leistungsfähigkeit
Davon das eine Wlan Karte benötigt wird hab ich auch nichts gelesen^^


https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2206dcb437b46bb2c83c77bf7ff29bdd2af7c8feecc1a

MfG

Edit:Jetzt mit Xeon 1231v3 anstelle des 1230v3 (Selber Preis)


----------



## Reskiyoer (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Schließe mich dem an, würde die Vorschläge durch eine 500er SSD erweitern (bzw. die SSD ersetzen) und die HDD rausnehmen, wenn du sowieso nicht auf viel Speicher stehst. Die neueren Spiele verbrauchen immer mehr Platz und mit 250GB bist du schnell am Limit.


----------



## freezy94 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Den 2400er Gskill durch 1600er Crucial ersetzen (2400er mit Xeon und H97 läuft nicht)
> Die R9 290X gegen die R9 290 Vapor-X (ist keine 5% langsamer aber fast 40€ günstiger)
> Und den Macho gegen den Brocken und schon sind wir bei 982€ bei gleicher Leistungsfähigkeit
> Davon das eine Wlan Karte benötigt wird hab ich auch nichts gelesen^^
> ...


Ich bevorzuge auch 1600 MHz RAM aber hier weinen ja immer alle direkt. 
Wlan wird in irgendeiner Form benötigt steht unter Punkt 9. Ich bevorzuge Karten, andere Sticks. 
Klar kann er eine R9 290 ohne X nehmen. Ein Brocken 2 ist natürlich auch in Ordnung, ich würde trotzdem den HR-02 nehmen da ich beide Kühler im Einsatz hatte und der HR-02 nicht so hoch ist, der Brocken 2 würde nicht mehr ins Urban S31 passen aber auch das ist geschmackssache.


----------



## KingMonstaV (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Den 2400er Gskill durch 1600er Crucial ersetzen (2400er mit Xeon und H97 läuft nicht)
> Die R9 290X gegen die R9 290 Vapor-X (ist keine 5% langsamer aber fast 40€ günstiger)
> Und den Macho gegen den Brocken und schon sind wir bei 982€ bei gleicher Leistungsfähigkeit
> Davon das eine Wlan Karte benötigt wird hab ich auch nichts gelesen^^
> ...



Nicht den e3 1231v oder den i5 4690? 

Und was ist mit der r9 390? Lieber die r9 290 nhemen und warum?

Wlan brauche ich habe ich auch geschrieben ^^

Und das mit dem 144hz Wqhd ist dann kein Problem richtig?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> ...
> Davon das eine Wlan Karte benötigt wird hab ich auch nichts gelesen^^
> ...





KingMonstaV schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Lesen hilft manchmal...ansonsten hast du mit den von dir genannten Punkten recht


----------



## Soulsnap (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Das dort der 1230 verbaut ist hab ich gar nicht bemerkt wird geändert
Und auch den Wlan Teil hab ich überlesen xD


----------



## freezy94 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Upps beim Prozzi habe ich nicht richtig hingeschaut. Sorry.


----------



## Soulsnap (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



KingMonstaV schrieb:


> Und das mit dem 144hz Wqhd ist dann kein Problem richtig?



144Fps in WQHD wirst du auch mit einer Titan X oder Fury X in aktuellen Top Spielen nie erreichen (Ausser in CS.GO u.ä.).
Dazu sind dann schon 2 GPUs notwendig die weit mehr kosten als dein Gesamtbudget^^


----------



## KingMonstaV (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> 144Fps in WQHD wirst du auch mit einer Titan X oder Fury X in aktuellen Top Spielen nie erreichen (Ausser in CS.GO u.ä.).
> Dazu sind dann schon 2 GPUs notwendig die weit mehr kosten als dein Gesamtbudget^^



Ich will ja auch 144Hz


----------



## Soulsnap (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



KingMonstaV schrieb:


> Ich will ja auch 144Hz



144hz=144fps


----------



## KingMonstaV (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> 144hz=144fps



Ernsthaft..? :O Aber man sagst doch immer blablabla ich bekomme nur 60 Fps mit nem 144Hz Monitor..

Wie auch immer dann hätte ich ne Frage.. Ist ein Wqhd 144hz Monitor dann überhauot sinnvoll bei dem Setup? Kann man damit trotzdem auf 60+ Fps und in Wqhd spielen?


----------



## Soulsnap (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Jop ernsthaft. Um die 144hz des Monitors auch genießen zu können sind 144fps notwendig. 
Trotzdem kann man auch mit 60, 80 oder 100 FPS völlig angenehm auf nem 144Hz Monitor spielen.
Ob du einen 144hz WQHD Monitor haben möchtest musst du selbst entscheiden, ist nice to have aber um das wirklich IMMER ausnutzen zu können ist halt auch dementsprechend Grafikpower nötig. Und die kostet dementsprechend 

Der Vorteil von nem 144Hz Monitor mit Freesync ist: du hast ein flüssigeres Spielerlebnis und keine Probleme mit tearing.


----------



## Reskiyoer (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Heißt das, du kannst den Monitor noch zurückgeben? Welche Größe hat er denn?

Zu den aktuellen Spielen: Mit dem Setup kannst du sie mMn flüssig spielen, aber selbst konstant 60 FPS sind in WQHD auf Ultra nicht möglich.


----------



## Spreed (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

144Hz wird von vielen Leuten als deutlich angenehmer empfunden, auch wenn man nur "90" fps erreicht.

Abgesehn davon, wer sagt dass man alles auf Ultra stellen muss? Wer sich ein bisschen mit den Reglern spielt, kann auch in WQHD schöne Frameraten erreichen.  
Noch dazu gibts auch ältere Spiele die bei weitem nicht so Hardware hungrig sind.


----------



## Reskiyoer (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Ich habe nichts davon gesagt, dass man muss, nur der TE hat explizit auf aktuelle Spiele hingewiesen und ich wollte kurz verdeutlichen, dass mit dem Setup selbst 60 FPS auf Ultra nicht gehalten werden können.  Somit kann sich ein Bild geschaffen werden, inwieweit die 144Hz wirklich von Nutzen sind.


----------



## KingMonstaV (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Ja kann den noch zurückgeben, der ist 27 Zoll groß ^^

Wie wäre es mit einem normalen 27 Zoller mit WQHD? (Acer G277HUsmidp) Sollte es auf WQHD nicht flüssig auf Ultrs spielbar sein, kann man doch immernoch auf FullHd runterstellen oder? 

Wobei dann die Frage ist, sieht FullHD auf nem 27zoller gut aus? 

Und hätte jemand Vorschläge für Monitore am besten eben ab 27Zoll mit WQHD, wenn ihr aber sagt da gehen die Fps zu sehr runter, dann auch gerne Vorschläge für 27Zoller mit FullHD(wenn das eurer Meinung nach immernoch gut aussieht) oder eben 24Zoller mit FullHd


----------



## chischko (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

wqhd, 144hz und gsync in kombination sind ein absoluter traum
Edit: Aber auch meine GPU schafft in GTA V bei 95-98% Auslastung keine konstanten 144Hz natürlich... eher im Bereich 50-60Hz aber dank GSync ist das sehr angenehm


----------



## KingMonstaV (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



chischko schrieb:


> wqhd, 144hz und gsync in kombination sind ein absoluter traum



Er hat FreeSync weil ich ja eine Amd haben will ^^

Aber das hört sich gut an, nur ist das auch mit dem Setup machbar? Also zb Witcher 3 auf sehr hohen einstellungen mit 60+fps? Und wenn nicht kann ich dann einfach auf Fullhd gehen und dann mehr als 60 fps auf ultra geniessen?


----------



## Soulsnap (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Jo du kannst einfach auf Full HD runter gehen.


----------



## Reskiyoer (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Zur Interpolation würde ich mir einen Testbericht zu deinem Gerät durchlesen bzw. – da er schon bei dir steht – selbst ausprobieren, wie er skaliert und ob du damit klarkommst. Ich habe einen 32" WQHD und der interpoliert super gut (und der hat natürlich weniger dpi als dein 27"). 144Hz ist eine subjektive Einstellungssache. Ich persönlich kenne den Unterschied zwar und finde es auch schöner/besser/angenehmer, brauche es aber überhaupt nicht. Wenn du AMD treu bleibst ist FreeSync nicht verkehrt.


----------



## KingMonstaV (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



Reskiyoer schrieb:


> Zur Interpolation würde ich mir einen Testbericht zu deinem Gerät durchlesen bzw. – da er schon bei dir steht – selbst ausprobieren, wie er skaliert und ob du damit klarkommst. Ich habe einen 32" WQHD und der interpoliert super gut. 144Hz ist eine subjektive Einstellungssache. Ich persönlich kenne den Unterschied zwar und finde es auch schöner/besser/angenehmer, brauche es aber überhaupt nicht. Wenn du AMD treu bleibst ist FreeSync nicht verkehrt.



Und Interpolation ist was?


----------



## KingMonstaV (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Jo du kannst einfach auf Full HD runter gehen.



Hast du damit denn Erfahrungen? Dann hat man ja FullHd auf nem größeren Monitor sieht das dann nicht "schlechter" aus?


----------



## KingMonstaV (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Also zur Info den hier hab ich bei mir: https://geizhals.de/acer-predator-xg270huomidpx-um-hg0ee-001-a1216778.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## Soulsnap (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



KingMonstaV schrieb:


> Hast du damit denn Erfahrungen? Dann hat man ja FullHd auf nem größeren Monitor sieht das dann nicht "schlechter" aus?



Ich spiel auf nem 28" FullHD Monitor da sieht gar nix schlecht aus^^ 
Oft spiele ich per VSR ( Downsampling ) in WQHD oder sogar 3200x1800.


----------



## KingMonstaV (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Ich spiel auf nem 28" FullHD Monitor da sieht gar nix schlecht aus^^
> Oft spiele ich per VSR ( Downsampling ) in WQHD oder sogar 3200x1800.



Also würdest du sagen, wenn ich nicht grade auf Ultra spiele kann ich mit dem Monitor und dem Setup auf 60+ Fps spielen in WQHD und wenn  ich doch mal Ultra haben will kann ich auch einfach auf FullHd runtergehen und es trotzdem geniessen?


----------



## Reskiyoer (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Zu deinem Monitor habe ich keinen Test finden können. Der Monitor taucht nur in der Ausgabe der PCGH 05/2015 und bei der Konkurrenz auf, wird aber nicht gesondert getestet, sondern nur in einen Vergleich gezogen.

Interpolation lasse ich lieber kurz und anschaulich hier erklären.


----------



## Soulsnap (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Jop.


----------



## KingMonstaV (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Jop.



Ich habe jedoch gelesen, nur UHD auf FullHD soll gut gehen, von WQHD auf FHD nicht.. :o


----------



## Reskiyoer (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Was meinst du damit? Wo steht das?


----------



## Soulsnap (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



KingMonstaV schrieb:


> Ich habe jedoch gelesen, nur UHD auf FullHD soll gut gehen, von WQHD auf FHD nicht.. :o



Da hast du dich entweder verlesen oder jemand hat Unfug erzählt^^


----------



## Reskiyoer (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Da hast du dich entweder verlesen oder jemand hat Unfug erzählt^^



Was vielleicht gemeint sein könnte: Von UHD (3840x2160) auf FHD (1920x1080) wird die Pixelmenge geviertelt. Von WQHD (2560x1440) auf FHD stehen ungerade Pixelmengen zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingMonstaV (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



Reskiyoer schrieb:


> Was vielleicht gemeint sein könnte: Von UHD (3840x2160) auf FHD (1920x1080) wird die Pixelmenge geviertelt. Von WQHD (2560x1440) auf FHD stehen ungerade Pixelmengen zur Verfügung.



Ich finde es nichtmehr, aber ja so in der Richtung war das. Also wurde mir jetzt Unfug erzählt oder stimmt das aber hat keine Relevanz? ^^


----------



## Reskiyoer (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Von UHD auf FHD skalierst du natürlich aufgrund der gegebenen Pixel theoretisch sauberer, das hängt aber in der Praxis auch von deinem System ab (habe gehört, Windows kennt da noch ein paar Probleme).

Ich habe wie bereits gesagt einen 32" mit WHQD, d.h. <100dpi. Bei mir skaliert der von WQHD auf FHD nicht sauber, aber für meine Empfindung sehr angenehm. Qualitativ ist bei mir die Reihenfolge MacOS Oberfläche -> Games -> Windows Oberfläche.


----------



## KingMonstaV (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Ihr würdet mir also somit alle empfehlen, den Monitor zu behalten richtig?


----------



## Reskiyoer (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Wenn du (a) weiterhin AMD Karten kaufst (bzw. konkrete Leaks zu Nvidias FreeSync Adaption hast), (b) den Unterschied zwischen 60Hz und 61Hz+ feststellen kannst und (c) bei einem 27" WQHD haben möchtest, steht einer Empfehlung nichts im Weg.

Wenn du mich persönlich fragst, würde ich sagen, hol dir erst ab 32" einen Monitor mit WQHD und nur dann mehr als 60Hz, wenn du darin einen wirklich hohen Wert (Qualität, Empfinden, etc.) siehst. Denn für 500€ abzüglich Monitorkosten könntest du bestimmt 200€+ in dein System investieren.


----------



## markus1612 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



KingMonstaV schrieb:


> Er hat FreeSync weil ich ja eine Amd haben will ^^
> 
> Aber das hört sich gut an, nur ist das auch mit dem Setup machbar? Also zb Witcher 3 auf sehr hohen einstellungen mit 60+fps? Und wenn nicht kann ich dann einfach auf Fullhd gehen und dann mehr als 60 fps auf ultra geniessen?


FreeSync ist mMn nach sowieso die bessere Technik, daher würde ich da gar nix zurückgeben, sondern einfach ne Fury X holen.


----------



## KingMonstaV (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Okay danke dafür von allen erstmal 

Was ist eigentlich eure Meinung zu 21:9? Ist das irgendwie besser fürs Gaming?


----------



## Reskiyoer (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



KingMonstaV schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich eure Meinung zu 21:9? Ist das irgendwie besser fürs Gaming?



Das hängt von deinem persönlichen Empfinden ab.

Meiner Meinung sind die breiten Formate für Adventures, Rennspiele etc. mit z.B. großer immersiver Spielwelt nicht verkehrt, für Shooter, Strategiespiele, Mobas eher schon.
Ich persönlich tendiere eher zu 16:9 oder sogar 16:10 wenn es möglich ist.


----------



## KingMonstaV (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht noch ein günstiges aber leises Gehäuse empfehlen? Das Fractal r5 und das r2 gefallen mir nicht, vielleicht habt ihr ja noch andere Vorschläge


----------



## chischko (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



markus1612 schrieb:


> FreeSync ist mMn nach sowieso die bessere Technik, daher würde ich da gar nix zurückgeben, sondern einfach ne Fury X holen.



In wie fern ist FREESYNC dem GYSNC überlegen? (nich sarkastisch gemeint! ich weiß es wirklich nicht ...)


----------



## KingMonstaV (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



KingMonstaV schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir vielleicht noch ein günstiges aber leises Gehäuse empfehlen? Das Fractal r5 und das r2 gefallen mir nicht, vielleicht habt ihr ja noch andere Vorschläge



Achso und könnt ihr mirnoch sagen, was ich alles brauche um einen Pc zusammenzubauen? Ausser Schraubenzieher ^^


----------



## chischko (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



KingMonstaV schrieb:


> Achso und könnt ihr mirnoch sagen, was ich alles brauche um einen Pc zusammenzubauen? Ausser Schraubenzieher ^^



2-3 Schraubenzieher, ne Kombizange ist nie verkehrt, paar Kabelbinder, das war's eigentlich. Bei den meisten CPU Kühlern ist Wärmeleitpaste dabei und beim MB liegen die internen Datenkabel eigentlich auch bei.


----------



## KingMonstaV (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



chischko schrieb:


> 2-3 Schraubenzieher, ne Kombizange ist nie verkehrt, paar Kabelbinder, das war's eigentlich. Bei den meisten CPU Kühlern ist Wärmeleitpaste dabei und beim MB liegen die internen Datenkabel eigentlich auch bei.



Okay und gibt es auch rigendwie ne Anleitung zums Zusammenbau? Ich hab das noch nie gemacht und allein schon mit der Wärmeleitpaste wüsste ich nicht was ich damit machen sollte


----------



## markus1612 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Du gehen auf youtube.com und suchen nach Pc zusammenbauen. Da kannste dir dann eins aussuchen, im Grunde zeigen alle dasselbe.


----------



## Soulsnap (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Oder schau ansonsten nach ob hier jemand in deiner Nähe dabei ist: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html


----------



## KingMonstaV (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Ja okay danke 

Aber nochmal zum Gehäuse. Gibts da jetzt Empfehlungen für mich die nicht das r5 oder das r2 von Fractal Design sind?^^


----------



## markus1612 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Phanteks Enthoo Pro mit Sichtfenster schwarz (PH-ES614P_BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Phanteks Enthoo Luxe schwarz mit Sichtfenster (PH-ES614L_BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## KingMonstaV (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Phanteks Enthoo Pro mit Sichtfenster schwarz (PH-ES614P_BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Phanteks Enthoo Luxe schwarz mit Sichtfenster (PH-ES614L_BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Die sind aber ganz schön teuer ;D

Was haltet ihr von dem? (BitFenix Shadow (BFC-SDO-150-KKXBR-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) Passt da alles rein (Brocken?)

Alternativ das? Cooltek Antiphon schwarz, schallgedÃ¤mmt (600045760) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## chischko (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Das Fractal Design R4? 

Das Antiphon gefällt Dir, aber das R5 nicht? Verstehe einer den Themenersteller 

Ansonsten haltwie bereits empfohlen die gesamte Enthoo Reihe, die Obsidian sind ordentlich sowie die NZXT und (meiner Meinung nach überteuert aber auch nicht schlecht) die quiet base von BQ! 
Ansonsten kannst Du hier eigentlich nach belieben auswählen und meine Suchmaske naatürlich nach deinen Belieben erweitern/ändern.

Edit: Ja ein gutes Gehäuse ist auch einfach aufgrund der Bearbeitung, Entwicklung, und des Materials was wert. Das ist nicht nur eine Kiste und rein und festschrauben damit nix wackelt sondern ein funktionaler Bestandteil eines funktionierendesn PC Systems. nur weil es keien FPS bringt ist es nicht minder wichtig... ähnliche eines Netzteils! Ansonsten nimm bitte nen Bierkasten und flex das Innenleben raus und bau die Komponenten so ein. Hab ich auch mal gemacht... funktioniert und dient heute als Jukebox in einer Bar! Hat aber keine Dämmung, keinen Berührungsschutz, keinen Airflow, kein Kabelmanagementent, keine Staubfilter, scharfe Kanten, keine schöne sondern nur "lustige" Optik, ist unhandlich, wackelt, ist nicht gegen Flüssigkeiten geschützt etc etc etc...


----------



## KingMonstaV (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



chischko schrieb:


> Das Fractal Design R4?
> 
> Das Antiphon gefällt Dir, aber das R5 nicht? Verstehe einer den Themenersteller
> 
> ...



Das R5 sieht mir irgendwie so breit und würfelig aus 

War das "edit" jetzt für das Bitfenix Shadow? Also das ein Gehäsue wichtig ist weiß ich ^^ würde auch nichts anderes sagen, aber wenn das Shadow für 66€ gut ist, kann ich ja auch sparen und nicht 120€ ausgeben oder? :o Was hälst du denn vom Bitneix und dem Antiphon? wegen Verarbeitung, Kühlung, und ob alles reinpasst etc.?


----------



## chischko (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Antiphon: Der Dark Rock Pro3 passt zum Beispiel schonmal nicht rein. Ist zu "schmal" das Gehäuse, deswegen die Max. Höhe von 160mm für den CPU Kühler. Ansonsten ist das Antiphon nicht schlecht! Es ist modular, gedämmt, hat Kabelmanagement udn Staubfilter und die Optik geht i.O. sowie die Verarbeitung. Aus P/L Sicht geht das durchaus! Kühlung passt auchsoweit, nur die mitgelieferten Lüfter sind wohl (auch nur gelesen!) recht laut... 
Bitfenix: Wenig Unterschied nur das Joghurtbecherdesign gefällt mir nicht. Ansonsten der größte Unterschied sind die 5mm zusätzlich bei der CPU Kühler Höhe (womit der DRP3 rein passt) und die fehlende Dämmung.


----------



## KingMonstaV (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



chischko schrieb:


> Antiphon: Der Dark Rock Pro3 passt zum Beispiel schonmal nicht rein. Ist zu "schmal" das Gehäuse, deswegen die Max. Höhe von 160mm für den CPU Kühler. Ansonsten ist das Antiphon nicht schlecht! Es ist modular, gedämmt, hat Kabelmanagement udn Staubfilter und die Optik geht i.O. sowie die Verarbeitung. Aus P/L Sicht geht das durchaus! Kühlung passt auchsoweit, nur die mitgelieferten Lüfter sind wohl (auch nur gelesen!) recht laut...
> Bitfenix: Wenig Unterschied nur das Joghurtbecherdesign gefällt mir nicht. Ansonsten der größte Unterschied sind die 5mm zusätzlich bei der CPU Kühler Höhe (womit der DRP3 rein passt) und die fehlende Dämmung.



Okay welche würdest du dann von Enthoo, NZXT oder Obsidian empfehlen (wo eben alles reinpasst + Dämmung + Kabelmanagement etc.)?


----------



## chischko (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Enthoo: Das Luxe oder Pro (das Primo ist zu groß für dein System)
Obsi: 550D oder 450D
NZXT: H440 (wobei du hier aufpassen musst: Du kannst kein optischen Laufwerke mehr verbauen... Für manche ist das ein KO Kriterium!) oder das H630

Edit: Dämmung ist nich überall dabei, das musst du selbst entscheiden ob Window und/oder Dämmung!


----------



## KingMonstaV (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



chischko schrieb:


> Enthoo: Das Luxe oder Pro (das Primo ist zu groß für dein System)
> Obsi: 550D oder 450D
> NZXT: H440 (wobei du hier aufpassen musst: Du kannst kein optischen Laufwerke mehr verbauen... Für manche ist das ein KO Kriterium!) oder das H630
> 
> Edit: Dämmung ist nich überall dabei, das musst du selbst entscheiden ob Window und/oder Dämmung!



Bringt die Dämmung denn wirklich was? Also eigentlich kommt es doch auf die Hardware an oder? Macht es das ganz trotzdem nochmal etwas leiser? Und stört die Dämmung nicht die Kühlung/Lüftung weil alles zu ist?


----------



## KingMonstaV (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



KingMonstaV schrieb:


> Bringt die Dämmung denn wirklich was? Also eigentlich kommt es doch auf die Hardware an oder? Macht es das ganz trotzdem nochmal etwas leiser? Und stört die Dämmung nicht die Kühlung/Lüftung weil alles zu ist?



Okay das NZXT H440 gefällt mir ich denke das nehm ich  Es hat scheinbar Sichtfenster und ist schallgedämmt


----------



## chischko (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Zu ist auch ein gedämmten Gehäuse nicht sondern der Schall intern weniger refleektiert sondern eher kompensiert durch die Dämmung und vor dem Ausströmen nochmal "gebrochen" wobei das Hmbug ist wer sich ein wenig mit der Dynamik von Luft-und Körperschall auskennt... Aber sei's drum: Ein gut gedämmtes gehäuse macht den Rechner duraus leiser wobei hauptsähclich vibrationen vermieden werden sollten udn das geschieht durch Gummilager an HDD und Lüftern. Darauf solltest du achten. Ich selbst habe NULL Dämmung verbaut und sterbe hier keinen Lärmtot auch bei Volllast! Muss aber jeder selbst wissen... Dämmung macht schon Sinn wenn du auf Silence Betrieb stehst wobei du dann ohnehin über eine große WaKü nachdenken solltest ...
Edit: Zu deiner Wahl des H440: Du hast dann eben kein intern verbautes optisches Laufwerk (DVD oder BluRay)! Das muss Dir klar sein (s. Bild 2 bei Geizhals)


----------



## KingMonstaV (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



chischko schrieb:


> Zu ist auch ein gedämmten Gehäuse nicht sondern der Schall intern weniger refleektiert sondern eher kompensiert durch die Dämmung und vor dem Ausströmen nochmal "gebrochen" wobei das Hmbug ist wer sich ein wenig mit der Dynamik von Luft-und Körperschall auskennt... Aber sei's drum: Ein gut gedämmtes gehäuse macht den Rechner duraus leiser wobei hauptsähclich vibrationen vermieden werden sollten udn das geschieht durch Gummilager an HDD und Lüftern. Darauf solltest du achten. Ich selbst habe NULL Dämmung verbaut und sterbe hier keinen Lärmtot auch bei Volllast! Muss aber jeder selbst wissen... Dämmung macht schon Sinn wenn du auf Silence Betrieb stehst wobei du dann ohnehin über eine große WaKü nachdenken solltest ...
> Edit: Zu deiner Wahl des H440: Du hast dann eben kein intern verbautes optisches Laufwerk (DVD oder BluRay)! Das muss Dir klar sein (s. Bild 2 bei Geizhals)



Ja, ich denke ich brauche keine Laufwerk und sollte ich doch eins brauchen habe ich ja noch meinen Laptop  Danke für die ganze Hilfe!!


----------



## KingMonstaV (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Weiß hier jemand ob ich noch irgendwelche Kabel brauche (Sata?) und ob Wärmeleitpaste dabei ist bei dem Setup?


----------



## chischko (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

WLP ist dabei meistens beim CPU Kühler (welchen nimmmst Du jetzt eigentlich?) und Kabel liegen dem Mainboard bei, zumindest die internen Datenkabel (meist 2 -4 Stück) und die Stromkabel sind bei der PSU dabei. Eigentlich braucht man nichts mehr.


----------



## KingMonstaV (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



chischko schrieb:


> WLP ist dabei meistens beim CPU Kühler (welchen nimmmst Du jetzt eigentlich?) und Kabel liegen dem Mainboard bei, zumindest die internen Datenkabel (meist 2 -4 Stück) und die Stromkabel sind bei der PSU dabei. Eigentlich braucht man nichts mehr.



Das Setup von Soulsnap nur eben mit dem NZXT Gehäuse 

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2206dcb437b46bb2c83c77bf7ff29bdd2af7c8feecc1a


----------



## KingMonstaV (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Was ist eure Meinung zu der R9 390? Habe vorhin gelesen, dass es zwar nur ne Neuauflage ist, aber ja trotzdem 8Gb VRAM hat und zukunftstauglicher ist. Wie steht ihr dazu und wenn ihr meint es lohnt sich, welche sollte man nehmen? Die Sapphire Nitro r9 390?


----------



## chischko (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Verfolge doch bitte einfach den Threat weiter in dem Du das (von mir) gelesen hast, dann ersparen sich paa Leute paar Antworten


----------



## KingMonstaV (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Mir ist da noch was eingefallen.. Wenn ich kein Laufwerk habe, wie installier ich denn dann Windows?


----------



## markus1612 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



KingMonstaV schrieb:


> Mir ist da noch was eingefallen.. Wenn ich kein Laufwerk habe, wie installier ich denn dann Windows?


Einfach bei Chip nach Windows 7 inkl. SP1 ISO suchen und runterladen. Dann suchst du auf Google nach Windows USB/DVD Download Tool, lädst das von der Microsoft- Seite runter, installierst es und führst es aus. Dann wählst du die runtergeladene ISO und den USB Stick (braucht 4+GB) aus und das Tool brennt die dann auf diesen. Dann steckst du den in den neuen Rechner, drückst während dem Booten F7 (was den Bootmanager öffnet) und wählst den USB-Stick als Bootdevice aus. Dann startet die Windowsinstallation.


----------



## KingMonstaV (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Einfach bei Chip nach Windows 7 inkl. SP1 ISO suchen und runterladen. Dann suchst du auf Google nach Windows USB/DVD Download Tool, lädst das von der Microsoft- Seite runter, installierst es und führst es aus. Dann wählst du die runtergeladene ISO und den USB Stick (braucht 4+GB) aus und das Tool brennt die dann auf diesen. Dann steckst du den in den neuen Rechner, drückst während dem Booten F7 (was den Bootmanager öffnet) und wählst den USB-Stick als Bootdevice aus. Dann startet die Windowsinstallation.



Dann muss ich also Windows 7 auch nicht kaufen?


----------



## KingMonstaV (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



KingMonstaV schrieb:


> Dann muss ich also Windows 7 auch nicht kaufen?



Für das ISO brauch ich scheinbar den Product Key oder? Ich hab ein Programm welches mir meinen Product Key anzeigt, wenn ich allerdings auf micosoft.com (da gibt es ne Aleitung zum Installieren von Windows über USB mit iso und dem Product Key) meinen Product Key prüfen lasse, gibt es eine fehlermeldung, dass es nicht richtig sei...


----------



## chischko (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Ööööööhm... 
Jetzt verwirsst Du mich etwas! Natürlich musst Du eine legale Kopie von Windows 7 kaufen, 20-25 Euro bei eBay. Wenn du diesen Key hast kanst Du Windows ganz normal via (wie beschrieben) USB Stick installieren. Was Du da bei MS geschaut hast erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich.


----------



## markus1612 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Es gibt bei MS die Möglichkeit, mit gültigem Produktkey, eine Windows-ISO runterzuladen. 

@TE: Hier mal der Link zu der Chipseite: Windows 7 Professional - incl. SP1 (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP


----------



## KingMonstaV (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Okay, Grafikkarte, SSD und RAM ist jetzt hier, bis ich die anderen Teile bestellen kann muss ich noch 1 Woche warten. Nun habe ich aber noch ein paar Fragen:

1. Kann ich statt dem Xeon auch einen i5 4690 nehmen? Passt doch mit dem Mainboard und was ich hier so gelesen habe, ist der i5 nicht wirklich viel schlechter vorallem für Spiele... Eure Meinung?

2. Habt ihr vielleicht ein  günstigeres Gehäuse? Ich würde gerne etwas sparen und ich denke dort kann man das machen oder? Vielleicht kennt ihr ja gute Gehäuse für 60 Euro oder so?


----------



## markus1612 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



KingMonstaV schrieb:


> Okay, Grafikkarte, SSD und RAM ist jetzt hier, bis ich die anderen Teile bestellen kann muss ich noch 1 Woche warten. Nun habe ich aber noch ein paar Fragen:
> 
> 1. Kann ich statt dem Xeon auch einen i5 4690 nehmen? Passt doch mit dem Mainboard und was ich hier so gelesen habe, ist der i5 nicht wirklich viel schlechter vorallem für Spiele... Eure Meinung?
> 
> 2. Habt ihr vielleicht ein  günstigeres Gehäuse? Ich würde gerne etwas sparen und ich denke dort kann man das machen oder? Vielleicht kennt ihr ja gute Gehäuse für 60 Euro oder so?



1. Wenn du nur spielst, reicht der i5 wirklich, aber der 4460 nicht der 4690.
2. Das Nanoxia DeepSilence 3 könntest du dir anschauen.


----------



## KingMonstaV (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



markus1612 schrieb:


> 1. Wenn du nur spielst, reicht der i5 wirklich, aber der 4460 nicht der 4690.
> 2. Das Nanoxia DeepSilence 3 könntest du dir anschauen.



Okay also das Gehäuse gefällt mir das nehm ich dann wohl   Brauch ich bei der Konfig dann eigentlich noch Sata Kabel oder so?

Und zu 1.: Echt der i5 4460? Spiele sind zwar der Hauptteil aber ein wenig Photoshop/Videobearbeitung ist auch dabei (wobei es nicht schlimm ist wenn es heir 10 sekunden länger dauert oder so)

Aber ich hab hier nur gelesen von wegen Xeon oder 4690, niemals vom 4460 :o


----------



## markus1612 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Wo hast du denn da nachgeschaut? 

Eigentlich wird hier nur der Xeon oder der 4460 empfohlen, wenn nicht übertaktet werden soll.


----------



## KingMonstaV (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn da nachgeschaut?
> 
> Eigentlich wird hier nur der Xeon oder der 4460 empfohlen, wenn nicht übertaktet werden soll.



Oh okay, also würdest du hier den 4460 empfehlen ja? Ist sogar 50-60€ günstiger als der Xeon..

Kannst du mir noch sagen, ob ich noch irgendwas brauche, wie halt gesagt Sata kabel oder so?


----------



## chischko (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Kabel sind dabei, brauchst nix mehr


----------



## KingMonstaV (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



chischko schrieb:


> Kabel sind dabei, brauchst nix mehr



Okay danke 

Wie ist das mit Windows? Ich hab mich jetzt doch für ein Laufwerk entschíeden, also einfach Windows 7 DVD kaufen, reinlegen und installieren?


----------



## chischko (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



KingMonstaV schrieb:


> Wie ist das mit Windows? Ich hab mich jetzt doch für ein Laufwerk entschíeden, also einfach Windows 7 DVD kaufen, reinlegen und installieren?



Klar, was sonst? Die startet automatisch musst halt nur drin haben, wenn der PC hoch fährt und evtl. auf die Bootreihenfolge achten aber i.d.R. sind die UEFIs heute darauf schon konfiguriert.


----------



## KingMonstaV (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



chischko schrieb:


> Klar, was sonst? Die startet automatisch musst halt nur drin haben, wenn der PC hoch fährt und evtl. auf die Bootreihenfolge achten aber i.d.R. sind die UEFIs heute darauf schon konfiguriert.



Hier wird doch sonst immer von Ebay geredet, finde nur grad keins davon.. Worum gehts da? Meine Frage war eher, soll ich einfach zu MediaMarkt und mir Windows 7 für 40€ oder so holen?


----------



## KingMonstaV (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



KingMonstaV schrieb:


> Hier wird doch sonst immer von Ebay geredet, finde nur grad keins davon.. Worum gehts da? Meine Frage war eher, soll ich einfach zu MediaMarkt und mir Windows 7 für 40€ oder so holen?



Die günstigen von Ebay die hier immer verlinkt werden sind doch keine CDs oder?


----------



## markus1612 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Das hier: Windows 7 Professional AktivierungsschlÃ¼ssel fÃ¼r 32 oder 64 Bit Deutsch DL | eBay

Windows kannst du hier runterladen Windows 7 Professional - incl. SP1 (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP und dann mit diesem Programm: https://www.microsoft.com/de-de/download/windows-usb-dvd-download-tool auf einen USB Stick brennen und von da installieren.


----------



## KingMonstaV (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Das hier: Windows 7 Professional AktivierungsschlÃ¼ssel fÃ¼r 32 oder 64 Bit Deutsch DL | eBay
> 
> Windows kannst du hier runterladen Windows 7 Professional - incl. SP1 (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP und dann mit diesem Programm: https://www.microsoft.com/de-de/download/windows-usb-dvd-download-tool auf einen USB Stick brennen und von da installieren.



Achso okay danke  

Brauche ich eigentlich für die ganzen Treiber ein Laufwerk?


----------



## markus1612 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



KingMonstaV schrieb:


> Achso okay danke
> 
> Brauche ich eigentlich für die ganzen Treiber ein Laufwerk?



Nein, die kannst du einfach auf der Herstellerseite des Boards runterladen.


----------



## KingMonstaV (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Nein, die kannst du einfach auf der Herstellerseite des Boards runterladen.



Das heißt ich kann Windows über USB installieren und die Treiber übers Internet? Könnte mir also das Laufwerk sparen? (Was ist mit Treibern von der Grafikkarte usw.?)


----------



## markus1612 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



KingMonstaV schrieb:


> Das heißt ich kann Windows über USB installieren und die Treiber übers Internet? Könnte mir also das Laufwerk sparen? (Was ist mit Treibern von der Grafikkarte usw.?)


AMD hat auch ne offizielle Seite, da kannst du auch die Treiber für die Grafikkarte runterladen.


----------



## KingMonstaV (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



markus1612 schrieb:


> AMD hat auch ne offizielle Seite, da kannst du auch die Treiber für die Grafikkarte runterladen.



Brauch ich noch andere Treiber bei den Komponenten und wenn ja gibt es die auch online?


----------



## markus1612 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



KingMonstaV schrieb:


> Brauch ich noch andere Treiber bei den Komponenten und wenn ja gibt es die auch online?


Wie gesagt, erstmal alle Treiber von der Mainboardseite und dann schlussendlich den Grafikkartentreiber.


----------



## chischko (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Was evtl sein könnte, ist das du nen LAN/WLAN Treiber brauchst um überhaupt auf's Internet zugreifen zu können. Das kannst du aber entweder durch die mitgelieferte CD (auch wenn da meist nicht die aktuellesten Versionen drauf sind kannst Du zumindest den LAN Treiber von CD installieren und dann die aktuellen Versionen herunterladen) lösen oder du bittest einen Kumpel o.Ä. Dir schnell den aktuellsten LAN Treiber von der Herstellerseite des Mainboards runterzuladen und via USB Stick zu geben. Evtl. hast Du ja auch noch nen anderen internetfähigen Rechner zu Hause worüber Du das auch selbst machen kannst.


----------



## KingMonstaV (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Das hier: Windows 7 Professional AktivierungsschlÃ¼ssel fÃ¼r 32 oder 64 Bit Deutsch DL | eBay
> 
> Windows kannst du hier runterladen Windows 7 Professional - incl. SP1 (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP und dann mit diesem Programm: https://www.microsoft.com/de-de/download/windows-usb-dvd-download-tool auf einen USB Stick brennen und von da installieren.



Von Chip komme ich dann ja zu der Microsoft Seite, da dann den gekauften Key eingeben und runterladen oder?


----------



## KingMonstaV (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



chischko schrieb:


> Was evtl sein könnte, ist das du nen LAN/WLAN Treiber brauchst um überhaupt auf's Internet zugreifen zu können. Das kannst du aber entweder durch die mitgelieferte CD (auch wenn da meist nicht die aktuellesten Versionen drauf sind kannst Du zumindest den LAN Treiber von CD installieren und dann die aktuellen Versionen herunterladen) lösen oder du bittest einen Kumpel o.Ä. Dir schnell den aktuellsten LAN Treiber von der Herstellerseite des Mainboards runterzuladen und via USB Stick zu geben. Evtl. hast Du ja auch noch nen anderen internetfähigen Rechner zu Hause worüber Du das auch selbst machen kannst.



Ja also ich habe hier noch meinen Laptop ^^ Wo finde ich den Wlan treiber denn dann? Und kann ich den dann einfach bei dem neuen PC vom USB Stick installieren? Was pack ich denn da auf den USb?


----------



## chischko (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Uh! Ok! Also du installierst zunächst mal Windows wie von Mrkus beschrieben und dann lädst Du halt auf der Herstellerseite einfach mit deinem Laptop den Treiber runter, kopierst die runtergeladene Datei auf einen USB Stick und kopierst sie dann auf den neuen Rechner mit Windows drauf und installierst dort einfach via Doppelklick. Es kann aber auch sein, dass die Windows Standard Treiberdatenbank den treiber bereits in Grundzügen drauf hat und die Netzwerkverbindung somit gleich funktioniert. 
Der von mir beschriebene Prozess ist nur ein Workaround, falls dem nicht so sein sollte.


----------



## KingMonstaV (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



chischko schrieb:


> Uh! Ok! Also du installierst zunächst mal Windows wie von Mrkus beschrieben und dann lädst Du halt auf der Herstellerseite einfach mit deinem Laptop den Treiber runter, kopierst die runtergeladene Datei auf einen USB Stick und kopierst sie dann auf den neuen Rechner mit Windows drauf und installierst dort einfach via Doppelklick. Es kann aber auch sein, dass die Windows Standard Treiberdatenbank den treiber bereits in Grundzügen drauf hat und die Netzwerkverbindung somit gleich funktioniert.
> Der von mir beschriebene Prozess ist nur ein Workaround, falls dem nicht so sein sollte.



Okay dankeschön 

Wenn ich Windows aber runterladen will von Chip, komme ich auf die Microsoft Seite, wo man einen Product Key braucht. Dort einfach den Key von Ebay eingeben?


----------



## markus1612 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Kurzum: Ja.


----------



## chischko (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Hast Du Windows 7 oder 8 gekauft?


----------



## KingMonstaV (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



chischko schrieb:


> Hast Du Windows 7 oder 8 gekauft?



Nein noch nicht, aber ich würde es dann auf Ebay kaufen. Dann auf die Chip Seite gehen,wo ich auf die Microsoftseite weitergeleitet werde und dort mit dem erworbenen Key Windows runterladen und mit dem Programm auf einen USB Stick brennen richtig?


----------



## chischko (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Bei Win 8 ist die install Datei mit dem Key "verheiratet", bei Win 7 einfach das Iso herunterladen und entsprechend mounten/brennen.


----------



## KingMonstaV (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



chischko schrieb:


> Bei Win 8 ist die install Datei mit dem Key "verheiratet", bei Win 7 einfach das Iso herunterladen und entsprechend mounten/brennen.



Aber der Link den du mir gegeben hast, führt zur Chip Seite, von der man auf die Microsoft Seite weitergeleitet wird. Dort muss man um das ISO runterzuladen einen Key eingeben. Soll ich da den nehmen, den ich auf Ebay kaufe?


----------



## chischko (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

... 
Du musst mir zuerst sagen WELCHES Windows du gedenkst zu kaufen... dann kann ich dir sagen wie du vorgehen sollst...


----------



## KingMonstaV (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



chischko schrieb:


> ...
> Du musst mir zuerst sagen WELCHES Windows du gedenkst zu kaufen... dann kann ich dir sagen wie du vorgehen sollst...



Na das was mir auf Ebay verlinkt wurde ist doch sehr günstig. Also auf jeden Fall Windows 7.


----------



## chischko (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Na dann einfach hier Windows 7 Home Premium - ISO-Datei Download das Image (ISO) runterladen und ein bootfähiges Medium erstellen (mounten), also ntweder auf eine DVD brennen oder auf einen USB Stick ziehen mit dieser Software: Windows 7 USB/DVD Download-Tool Download 

Den Key musst Du dann einfach erst bei der Installation von Windows 7 eingeben. Den Key bekommst Du nach erfolgreichem Kauf auf eBay wahrscheinlich via e-mail zugestellt.


----------



## KingMonstaV (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



chischko schrieb:


> Na dann einfach hier Windows 7 Home Premium - ISO-Datei Download das Image (ISO) runterladen und ein bootfähiges Medium erstellen (mounten), also ntweder auf eine DVD brennen oder auf einen USB Stick ziehen mit dieser Software: Windows 7 USB/DVD Download-Tool Download
> 
> Den Key musst Du dann einfach erst bei der Installation von Windows 7 eingeben. Den Key bekommst Du nach erfolgreichem Kauf auf eBay wahrscheinlich via e-mail zugestellt.



Ah danke  Der andere Link zur ISO hat letztendlich nämlich immer zur Microsoft Seite geführt, wo man den Key zum runterladen brauchte.


----------



## chischko (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Kein Ding! Und wenn Du Fragen zum Prozess oder den Tools hast: Fragen!


----------



## KingMonstaV (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



chischko schrieb:


> Kein Ding! Und wenn Du Fragen zum Prozess oder den Tools hast: Fragen!



Also ich hab noch ne Frage 

Ich habe zurzeit die Möglichkeit folgende Komponenten günstig zu bekommen: i5 4690k, GA-Z97X-UD3H, Thermaltake Hamburg 530W und einen Monitor (Acer S236HLtmjj) zu bekommen. (~400€) 

Würde das trotzdem alles so gut laufen und würdet ihr mir empfehlen zuzuschlagen?


----------



## markus1612 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



KingMonstaV schrieb:


> Also ich hab noch ne Frage
> 
> Ich habe zurzeit die Möglichkeit folgende Komponenten günstig zu bekommen: i5 4690k, GA-Z97X-UD3H, Thermaltake Hamburg 530W und einen Monitor (Acer S236HLtmjj) zu bekommen. (~400€)
> 
> Würde das trotzdem alles so gut laufen und würdet ihr mir empfehlen zuzuschlagen?



Das Netzteil und den Monitor nimmst du am besten nicht, den 4690K und das Board wären ganz ok.


----------



## chischko (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Monitor kostet neu 177, CPU 230 und das Board 130. Die PSU ist Schrott und fliegt raus! Monitor ist so lala ... kann man nehmen, muss man aber nicht! 
In Summe macht das 530 Euro. Ob man hier zuschlagen kann hängt vom Allgemeinzustand (verbastelt, Probleme im Betrieb etc.) und dem Alter der Komponenten ab sowie ob du eine Rechnung für alles bekommst. Ein Preis von 400 Euro entspricht einer Ersparnis von 130 Euro, also ziemlich genau 25%. 

Frag mal/Schreib mal wie alt die Komponenten sind und wegen der Rechnung. Versuch ggf. auch en Preis unter Verzicht auf die PSU noch etwas zu drücken. 30 Euro sollten nochmal drin sein.


----------



## KingMonstaV (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



chischko schrieb:


> Monitor kostet neu 177, CPU 230 und das Board 130. Die PSU ist Schrott und fliegt raus! Monitor ist so lala ... kann man nehmen, muss man aber nicht!
> In Summe macht das 530 Euro. Ob man hier zuschlagen kann hängt vom Allgemeinzustand (verbastelt, Probleme im Betrieb etc.) und dem Alter der Komponenten ab sowie ob du eine Rechnung für alles bekommst. Ein Preis von 400 Euro entspricht einer Ersparnis von 130 Euro, also ziemlich genau 25%.
> 
> Frag mal/Schreib mal wie alt die Komponenten sind und wegen der Rechnung. Versuch ggf. auch en Preis unter Verzicht auf die PSU noch etwas zu drücken. 30 Euro sollten nochmal drin sein.



Auf der Rechnung, die ich mitbekommen würde (Mindfactory) steht drauf, dass die Teile am 17.12.2014 bestellt wurden. Ihr sagt also nur Monitor, CPU und Mainboard ja? Ich frage mal nach, auch wegen dem zustand


----------



## chischko (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Also CPU und Mainboard sind sinnvoll, wenn du die günstiger bekommen kannst! 
Jetzt hattest Du ja aber wegen WQHD eigentlich gefragt und nun so nen "so lala" FHD monitor hin hängen? Irgendwie inkonsequent.


----------



## KingMonstaV (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



chischko schrieb:


> Also CPU und Mainboard sind sinnvoll, wenn du die günstiger bekommen kannst!
> Jetzt hattest Du ja aber wegen WQHD eigentlich gefragt und nun so nen "so lala" FHD monitor hin hängen? Irgendwie inkonsequent.



Hmm ja, aber nen teuren Monitor kann ich erst Ende August kaufen, was mache ich denn so lange? ^^


----------



## chischko (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Einen Monat kannste wohl auf nen Monitor verzichten, oder du stellst den FHD Kasten halt als 2. Monitor daneben, das wäre auch wieder OK...


----------



## KingMonstaV (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



chischko schrieb:


> Einen Monat kannste wohl auf nen Monitor verzichten, oder du stellst den FHD Kasten halt als 2. Monitor daneben, das wäre auch wieder OK...



Also das Angebot ist schon weg ^^

Ich habe bei mir jetzt die SSD, die GPU und den RAM wie in der Konfig. Dazu bestellt werden diese Teile: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2216bdd22e23cdffecebf4e6b8637271d8f11a28c86a5

Nun brauch ich noch nen Monitor, Maus und Tastatur. Budget dafür wären 350€. WQHD Erstmal nicht, kann ich immernoch nachkaufen, soll erstmal FHD werden. 
Also kann mir jemand einen 27 Zoll FHD Monitor und eine Tastatur empfehlen? Maus hätte ich auch nicht, wenn es aber für ne neue reicht in den 350€ dann wär das natürlich noch besser  Monitor sollte um die 1-2ms haben.

Ich hab da mal was rausgesucht bin aber nicht sicher:
Monitor: Asus VS278Q, gut? Oder andere Empfehlungen=
Tastatur:??


----------



## FlyingPC (1. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Meiner Meinung nach sieht man keinen Unterschied zwischen 1ms oder 5ms, deswegen würde lieber diesen Monitor nehmen mit einem sehr guten Panel, welches Farben sehr gut darstellen kann.
iiyama ProLite XB2783HSU, 27" (XB2783HSU-B1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Bei Tastatur und Maus solltest du am Besten im Elektrofachhandel vor Ort selbst auszuprobieren.


----------



## chischko (1. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

In Sachen Monitor gibt es bessere Angebote für FHD und 27" als den vorgeschlagegenenn iiyama. Ich poste dir morgen gerne was wenn du mcih kurz zitierst oder mir ne PN schickst als reminder. Bin gerade nur am iPad am tippen deswegen so unsauber. 
Aber ich gebe Flying recht: Es gibt keine merklichen Unterschiede zwischen 2 und 5 ms Reaktionszeit. 

Bzgl. Peripherie: Du hast ordentliches Budget eingeplant, was ich sehr begrüße. Meine Peripherie siehst Du in der Signatur. Die Maus kann ich nur empfehlen, in Sachen Keyboard gibt es besseres zu günstigeren Preisen aus der Richtung mechanischer Tasta. Lass Dich da am besten hier beraten, dan können andere besseren Input liefern.


----------



## Icedaft (1. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Moni:
Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Tastatur und Maus:
Cooler Master CM Storm Devastator, LEDs blau, USB, DE (SGB-3010-KKMF1-DE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## chischko (1. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Tastatur und Maus:
> Cooler Master CM Storm Devastator, LEDs blau, USB, DE (SGB-3010-KKMF1-DE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Die Moni unterschreibe ich ja, aber wo ist da die Maus?


----------



## KingMonstaV (1. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



chischko schrieb:


> In Sachen Monitor gibt es bessere Angebote für FHD und 27" als den vorgeschlagegenenn iiyama. Ich poste dir morgen gerne was wenn du mcih kurz zitierst oder mir ne PN schickst als reminder. Bin gerade nur am iPad am tippen deswegen so unsauber.
> Aber ich gebe Flying recht: Es gibt keine merklichen Unterschiede zwischen 2 und 5 ms Reaktionszeit.
> 
> Bzgl. Peripherie: Du hast ordentliches Budget eingeplant, was ich sehr begrüße. Meine Peripherie siehst Du in der Signatur. Die Maus kann ich nur empfehlen, in Sachen Keyboard gibt es besseres zu günstigeren Preisen aus der Richtung mechanischer Tasta. Lass Dich da am besten hier beraten, dan können andere besseren Input liefern.



Okay, ich lese immer, dass vorallem in schnellen Spielen, die paar ms einen Unterschied machen. 



Icedaft schrieb:


> Moni:
> Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Tastatur und Maus:
> Cooler Master CM Storm Devastator, LEDs blau, USB, DE (SGB-3010-KKMF1-DE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Hmm, also der Monitor scheint ganz gut zu sein, da er öfters empfohlen wird, ich hätte aber schon sehr gerne einen 27 Zoll Monitor und wenn ich ehrlich bin gefällt mir die Maus zu der Tastatur nicht wirklich, allgemein kommt mir Tastatur und Maus vor wie eine dieser Plastik Billig Teile :o



chischko schrieb:


> Die Moni unterschreibe ich ja, aber wo ist da die Maus?



Bei der Tastatur ein Bild weiter ^^


----------



## iGameKudan (1. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Funktionierender Downloadlink der nicht zu MS geht:
Windows 7 Professional mit Service Pack 1 - ISO-Datei Download


----------



## Icedaft (1. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Maus/Tastatur waren ja auch nur ein Vorschlag. Den Moni gibt es auch in 27", kostet dann aber auch gleich 180€ für 2" mehr... Dell UltraSharp U2715H, 27" (210-ADSN/210-ADSO/210-ADSZ/210-ADZM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ist Dein Schreibtisch überhaupt tief genug für einen 27"? Unter 75-100cm Tiefe brauchst Du bei der Größe gar nicht erst anzufangen.


----------



## KingMonstaV (1. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Maus/Tastatur waren ja auch nur ein Vorschlag. Den Moni gibt es auch in 27", kostet dann aber auch gleich 180€ für 2" mehr... Dell UltraSharp U2715H, 27" (210-ADSN/210-ADSO/210-ADSZ/210-ADZM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Ist Dein Schreibtisch überhaupt tief genug für einen 27"? Unter 75-100cm Tiefe brauchst Du bei der Größe gar nicht erst anzufangen.



Ja deshalb möchte ich ja auch nicht den Dell Ultrasharp weil das zu teuer wäre für den 27 Zoller... Ich frage ja nach anderen ^^ Mein Schreibtisch ist kein Problem, auch wenn er höher ist, was sollte daran das Problem sein? Habe doch nen Stuhl der hoch geht ^^

Hat vllt noch jemand andere Vorschläge?  Was haltet ihr vom Samsung LS27E510CS/EN? Ist sogar curved.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (1. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Tiefe ist die Fläche nach hinten, also der Abstand Vorderkante - Wand


----------



## Timeris (1. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



KingMonstaV schrieb:


> Ja deshalb möchte ich ja auch nicht den Dell Ultrasharp weil das zu teuer wäre für den 27 Zoller... Ich frage ja nach anderen ^^ Mein Schreibtisch ist kein Problem, auch wenn er höher ist, was sollte daran das Problem sein? Habe doch nen Stuhl der hoch geht ^^
> 
> Hat vllt noch jemand andere Vorschläge?  Was haltet ihr vom Samsung LS27E510CS/EN? Ist sogar curved.



Was Icedaft wohl meinte: wie weit sitzt du von deinem Bildschirm entfernt? 

Wenn das nur 50cm sein sollten, dann willst du keinen 27" Monitor vor dir haben


----------



## KingMonstaV (2. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



Timeris schrieb:


> Was Icedaft wohl meinte: wie weit sitzt du von deinem Bildschirm entfernt?
> 
> Wenn das nur 50cm sein sollten, dann willst du keinen 27" Monitor vor dir haben



Ja hab ich auch bemerkt, ups ^^

Ist aber auch egal, ich hab ein bisschen geschaut und bin vom Dell Sharp U2515H überzeugt. Jetzt noch meine Frage.. bei meiner Konfig, welches Kabel brauche ich da um WQHD darstellen zu lassen? Vielleicht gleich mit Link zu mindfactory? ^^


----------



## FlyingPC (2. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

DVI schafft das auch, aber mit Displaport und HDMI bist auch auf der sicheren Seite.
DVI:DeLOCK DVI Kabel 2m (83190) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
HDMI:PureLink ProSpeed SuperThin High Speed HDMI Kabel mit Ethernet silber 2m (PS1500-02) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Icedaft (2. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Gute Wahl ! Ich habe den Moni selbst,  ein DP auf Mini- DP Kabel ist dabei. Du wirst viel Freude daran haben.


----------



## KingMonstaV (3. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Oh Man! Tut mirecht leid, dass ich hier alle solange nerve, aber es gibt folgendes Problem. Ich möchte es nicht weiter ausführen, aber ich habe 50€ weniger zur Verfügung. 

Dies ist meine derzeitige Konfig: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2217677fe33ae5ef43dcedb1b4ef4212ffcf39bb037f1 
SSD,RAM und GPU hab ich schon zuhause.

Nun fehlt noch Monitor, Tastatur und Windows 7. W7 gibts für 20€. Mein budget liegt bei 800€ (mit der oberen Konfig eingeschlossen). Die Sachen in dem Link (s.o.) kosten ~497€ + 20€ (W7). Das heißt es bleiben noch ca 275€ für Tastatur und Monitor. (Wegen Versandkosten bei Mindfactory, ich weiß Midnight Shopping, ich muss aber per nachnahme kaufen.) 

Also, in der Konfig was ändern und den Dell Ultrasharp nehmen oder einfach nen günstigeren Monitor? Würde schon gerne bei der Konfig bleiben :S


----------



## chischko (3. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Nimm lieber dieses Netzteil: 550 Watt Super Flower Golden Green HX Non-Modular 80+ Gold

Das LCPower soll man nicht mehr empfehlen., da unsicher/instabil.


----------



## KingMonstaV (3. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



chischko schrieb:


> Nimm lieber dieses Netzteil: 550 Watt Super Flower Golden Green HX Non-Modular 80+ Gold
> 
> Das LCPower soll man nicht mehr empfehlen., da unsicher/instabil.



Oh okay danke. Dann besteht aber immernoch das gleiche Problem und ich habe damit nur noch 265€ für Monitor und Tastatur o:


----------



## KingMonstaV (3. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Hat denn jemand vielleicht Vorschläge für Monitore für ca 230€ -250€ (weil Tastatur ca 30€) oder was ich bei mir sparen kann?


----------



## Icedaft (3. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Nimm statt dem Xeon den i5 4460, dann passt auch der Dell U2515 und deine Tastatur ins Budget. Ingame wirst Du da keinen Unterschied merken.


----------



## KingMonstaV (3. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Nimm statt dem Xeon den i5 4460, dann passt auch der Dell U2515 und deine Tastatur ins Budget. Ingame wirst Du da keinen Unterschied merken.



Okay mach ich dann so, danke  

Kannst du/könnt ihr mir vllt noch eine andere Wlan Karte verlinken? Die in meiner Knofig ist erst in 3 Tagen da, also dann noch länger bis sie hier ist.. 
Soll ich eher einen karte oder nen USB Stick nehmen? Wäre toll wenn ihr mir einen Link geben könntet


----------



## Icedaft (3. August 2015)

*Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

TP-Link Archer T4U AC1200, USB 3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die beste Verbindung ist natürlich ein LAN-Kabel, sofern sich das bei Dir irgendwie verlegen lässt, würde ich dies ein einem WLAN-Adapter immer vorziehen.


----------



## KingMonstaV (3. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



Icedaft schrieb:


> TP-Link Archer T4U AC1200, USB 3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Die beste Verbindung ist natürlich ein LAN-Kabel, sofern sich das bei Dir irgendwie verlegen lässt, würde ich dies ein einem WLAN-Adapter immer vorziehen.



31€? :o Ich habe doch vorhin gesagt, dass ich das extra Geld nicht habe ^^ habe doch jetzt schon die CPU ausgetauscht und die vorher empfohlene Wlan karte gabs für 10€ (Asus PCE-N10 WLAN-Netzwerkkarte PCIe 150MBit - Hardware,)


----------



## KingMonstaV (3. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Lan verlegen geht übrigens nicht ^^


----------



## KingMonstaV (3. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Wie sieht es hiermit aus? TP-Link USB 2.0 Netzwerkkarte TL-WN821N WLan 1 Port 300Mbit/s


----------



## KingMonstaV (3. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Oder lieber den, da Antenne? TP-LINK WLAN USB2.0 TL-WN722N (150/Ext. Antenne) (DE)

Der kommt mir sogar noch besser vor: TP-Link Netzwerkkarte TL-WN822N WLan 1 Port 300Mbit/s Mini USB

In 1 1/2 Stunden will ich bestellen, ich hoffe mir antwortet noch jemand ^^


----------



## Icedaft (3. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Kannst Du so nehmen. Eintüten und glücklich sein.


----------



## KingMonstaV (3. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Kannst Du so nehmen. Eintüten und glücklich sein.



Ja wie denn? Welche/n Wlan-Karte/Usb Stick denn nun? ^^


----------



## KingMonstaV (4. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Aaah hilfe, ich möchte jetzt eigentlich meinen Pc bestellen :o


----------



## FlyingPC (4. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*

Würde diese nehmen:Gigabyte GC-WB867D-I, PCIe x1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## KingMonstaV (4. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



FlyingPC schrieb:


> Würde diese nehmen:Gigabyte GC-WB867D-I, PCIe x1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Wie gesagt die 30€ habe ich nicht, wegen dem teuren Monitor :/ Habe jetzt aber schon die Wlan Karte von der ersten Seite bestellt ^^


----------



## Icedaft (4. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



			
				KingMonstaV;url schrieb:
			
		

> Der kommt mir sogar noch besser vor: TP-Link Netzwerkkarte TL-WN822N WLan 1 Port 300Mbit/s Mini USB
> 
> In 1 1/2 Stunden will ich bestellen, ich hoffe mir antwortet noch jemand ^^



Den kannst Du nehmen.


----------



## KingMonstaV (4. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming Pc  1000€ (WQHD 144Hz)*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Den kannst Du nehmen.



Zu spät ^^. Wie gesagt, habe einfach die Wlan Karte von der ersten Seite hier bestellt, also die hier: Asus PCE-N10 WLAN-Netzwerkkarte PCIe 150MBit - Hardware,


----------

